# Duck Calls



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

If money is not a factor, who makes the best sounding duck calls (for hunting, not competition) ?


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i have only used my illusions mini mag and i have had good results in the field. It retails at around 40 but that is the most expensive duck call i have tried in the field.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Big Guys Best Acrylic is my choice. Super loud for open water but gets down low for soft work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Greg Hoods Nasty Boy, like big guy's best, really loud for bigwater, soft and raspy for commited ducks. Acrylic's $165, Cabela's sells the poly acrylic for $45.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

RNT or Echo


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Big Guys Best Acrylic is what the majority of the guys I hunt with blow. I am with you dblkluk. Good calls. The most important thing to remember about a call like this is that you have to change your reeds and stopper. I go through a reed every hunting season, then one practicing in the off season. Change your reeds and these calls you can blow forever. Thats why they have a higher price tag.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Kind of partial to Winglocks....Rick's hedge is just plain ducky...


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

I've heard the Zink calls aren't bad.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I really like the HS loudmouth i just got. Also partial to Echo's....I have an acrylic timber but I just tried the cocabola model and I liked the sound better. It's also about $50 cheaper


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I blew a Winglock goose call and I thought that it was awesome. Especially for the price.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> The most important thing to remember about a call like this is that you have to change your reeds and stopper. I go through a reed every hunting season, then one practicing in the off season. Change your reeds and these calls you can blow forever. Thats why they have a higher price tag.


I thought they have a higher price due to the higher cost of materials (acrylic vs. polycarbonate), as well as they have to be turned off a CNC machine or a lathe, and then hand polished. Plus call makers spend a great deal of time at booths at sporting shows and also on customer service. When you purchase an expensive 'custom' call you're also paying for the service.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I do have to agree with you though PJ after blowing the winglock it isnt to bad of a call


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

KwackWacker acrylic - 'nuff said!

k:


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

For the money you will never be able to beat a Haydels DR85. That's just me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DR-85. Looks like crap, costs around 15.00, puts in the lap!!


----------



## RonS (Nov 20, 2003)

My favorite call is a custom one made by Joe Lares at Chico, CA. They blow easily and sound great - duck and all geese. But, the custom acrylic calls are about $175-$200. Kinda' silly to pay that much for a duck call when a Haydel's acrylic sounds pretty good for about $12.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Im With SouthernBird I used to spend like 400$ a year buying new duck calls and goose calls then one day we were making fun of a kid at the boat landing for using a DR 85 and when we hunted we let him do the calling now every guy in our boat owns a DR 85


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Haydel's Redleg about 35.00 . Hey GanderCommander is the DR 85 a single or double reed? I see them on the shelves but never looked close. Im thinking of going back to a single reed. Anyone ever tried a Doc Hull?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

RNT


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> Haydel's Redleg about 35.00 . Hey GanderCommander is the DR 85 a single or double reed? I see them on the shelves but never looked close. Im thinking of going back to a single reed. Anyone ever tried a Doc Hull?[/quote Old Hunter The DR-85 is a double reed i use single reeds to the have better volume but the tend to stick to the tone board.


----------

